# Cheap food you eat and like?



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking about this, Im interested on variations on ramen, sandwiches, eggs etcs. College/bachelor food. My guilty pleasure is pickled hearing sandwiches my cousin tought me about from estonia. Toast the bread, put mustard on it, then pickled hearing. Not a huge fan of hearing or mustard but together its just right. I also lived on totinos pizza for periods of my life. Love to hear from ya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Ramen, I definitely spruce it up though. I like the Shrimp flavor and add a crap-ton of cayenne, cumin, onion powder, garlic powder and Italian seasoning. Then after I'm finished boiling the noodles, I toss in frozen cooked and peeled shrimp.

I also really like Wolf brand chili


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Fish & chips. It's a hang over from the brits that still persists here but is very wallet friendly. 

A really cheap lunch is ground beef nachos. Beef, cheese, corn chips & tomato sauce (No, not ketchup!). Around $3 a plate & you will not move for an hour afterwards. LOL


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Whole frozen chicken is insanely cheap(a few bucks for one) and you can just let it thaw overnight. Stick some garlic and herbs under its skin and put it in the oven for a while. Cheap and tasty.

As for the ramen. I got some dry spices from Blair(the guy with teh hotsauces). One with habanero and one simply called Nitro.
A very light sprinkle of these in a bowl of ramen spices it up(yes, we're talking HOT) and makes it alot tastier imo.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

always have ramen noodles in the cupboard,and waffles in the freezer. i like to make pb&j sandwiches with the waffles...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

We, too always have Ramen noodles...and I can supercharge them with enough stuff....to make a different 5.0 flavor every day.........no waffles....well Im not sure..but we always have boxes and boxes of Mr T's Perogies all flavors, except the sourkraut (cant find 'em, can order from the company but they break it off in your ass to have the gaul to ask for something speciel).........


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Three cheers for ramen. I throw frozen broccoli and corn in it. Also will buy those whole baked chickens from the store and pull off pieces to toss in. Another great meal is simple oatmeal. I toss trail. Mix into it and finish with cinnamon. Very healthy. Mmmmmmm ramen


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

There's not much cheaper than some homemade linguini tossed with diced tomatoes, a bit of crushed garlic, a small dash of olive oil and some basil out of the garden. I could eat real pasta all the time and never tire of it.

It's funny you mentioned pickled herring, snagstangl - on holidays we always have a big Polish meal of homemade pierogi, kielbasa, zurek (a soup made of soured rye flour with chunks of rye bread, smoked kielbasa, hard-boiled eggs and horseradish), and a mainstay is always a big jar or two of Vita pickled herring. I love the stuff, but it grosses out my wife.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I also really like Wolf brand chili


Wolf used to be a mainstay of my diet. Heat it up, dump it over some tortilla chips, cover it with cheese (cheddar, queso blanco/fresca/whatever, it's all good), dollop of sour cream, some smoked paprika, garlic powder, chipotle Tabasco and chili powder on top... Mmmmm.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A very cheap way to make ramen better.

Prepare per instructions, with one minute left crack an egg directly into the pot and stir furiously to get it well blended. Add siracha right before serving.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Mae Ploy (sweet chili sauce) goes well with ramen as well as green onions, sesame seeds (or oil) and chicken, shrimp, or little pieces of beef. I like to add in a little extra water while getting started, and tossing in the cooked meat and seasoning packet so that the meat can absorb some of the liquid and flavor before hand, then toss in the noodles to finish it. 

I'm also a fan of curry rice, and home made pizzas! I don't mean a little totinos either, though I freeze the dough and it only takes an extra minute or two to make it once it's thawed out (a couple hours to thaw). Total cost for a ~14" fairly thick crust pizza is about $2, with homemade sweet and spicy bbq sauce, store bought fried chicken pulled apart, and cheese (tomato sauce can be made VERY cheaply too, probably about $.30 at most for enough sauce to cover a 14" pizza. 

For a drink I really like to make ginger sweet tea. Take your favorite sweet tea recipe and buy some ginger and take just a little piece and mash it up (I use a mortar & Pestle) then use cheesecloth or a very clean kitchen towel and squeeze the ginger liquid into the tea for sweet and spicy tea, it's really good!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

szyzk said:


> There's not much cheaper than some homemade linguini tossed with diced tomatoes, a bit of crushed garlic, a small dash of olive oil and some basil out of the garden. I could eat real pasta all the time and never tire of it.





Macke said:


> home made pizzas! I don't mean a little totinos either, though I freeze the dough and it only takes an extra minute or two to make it once it's thawed out (a couple hours to thaw). Total cost for a ~14" fairly thick crust pizza is about $2, with homemade sweet and spicy bbq sauce, store bought fried chicken pulled apart, and cheese (tomato sauce can be made VERY cheaply too, probably about $.30 at most for enough sauce to cover a 14" pizza.


Two of my faves! Homemade BBQ pizza and pasta. I never tire of either!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ramen + whatever veggies or meat you have in the fridge. crack an egg and enjoy!

Chicken wings and fried rice from Chinese takeout is like $4


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

2 words: Dorito Sandwich


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> 2 words: Dorito Sandwich


As in "putting things between two Doritos" or "putting Doritos between bread"?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Doritos, Bread and Mayo?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Doritos, Bread and Mayo?


Exactly. And if you're a high roller you can add some lettuce and onion


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> A very cheap way to make ramen better.
> 
> Prepare per instructions, with one minute left crack an egg directly into the pot and stir furiously to get it well blended. Add siracha right before serving.


+1 to this, and throw a piece of cheap yellow cheese in it and let is set for a few minutes, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I just had this for dinner as a matter of fact.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Cook pasta. Pour off the water and add blue-cheese and lots of fresh herbs and black pepper, some salt if needed. Pour on a plate and dig in.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

HugSeal said:


> Cook pasta. Pour off the water and add blue-cheese and lots of fresh herbs and black pepper, some salt if needed. Pour on a plate and dig in.


I love bleu cheese; however, I would rather eat it by itself, or possibly with a roasted beet.

Which reminds me, I have some Saga, Valdeon and Roquefort in the fridge. Must. Eat. Now!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Kraft Mac & Cheese. Love that stuff. If I'm feeling really exotic I'll slice up a hot dog, pan fry it and then mix that into the Mac & cheese. This was a staple during my college years.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

A chip barm. Or a crisp sanger.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Booyaa said:


> A chip barm. Or a crisp sanger.


Wow, I had crisp sangers in Australia, did nay know they were in Scotland. I have made a meal of skirlie and even fried white pudding. Seems almost anything I ate while visiting Scotland was fried, from candy bars to pizza and even tried the stauner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Some of my favorite fast cheap and tasty meals Franks and beans, Spaghetti with white clam sauce, or garlic and oil , Frittatta ,or peppers and eggs or potatoes and eggs.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow, I had crisp sangers in Australia, did nay know they were in Scotland. I have made a meal of skirlie and even fried white pudding. Seems almost anything I ate while visiting Scotland was fried, from candy bars to pizza and even tried the stauner.


A crisp sanger round my way is just potato chips on a sandwich, not sure if that is what the aussies have as well. And the Scottish diet does seem to consist of a lot of deep fried food. Perhaps the reason we have the highest rates of heart disease... Did you try any haggis, needs and tatties? A meal fit for a king!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Booyaa said:


> A crisp sanger round my way is just potato chips on a sandwich, not sure if that is what the aussies have as well. And the Scottish diet does seem to consist of a lot of deep fried food. Perhaps the reason we have the highest rates of heart disease... Did you try any haggis, needs and tatties? A meal fit for a king!


Almost the same as the Aussie's. I did have the neeps and tatties with baked haggis, I liked the crunchy haggis. I was a little confused when I asked what a neep was and was told it was a swede. Figured one swede (big blonde, blue-eyed babe) would need a lot of tatties!

My all time favorite was week old highland beef stew with some kind of nuts and what I can only call dumplings.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Home made pork crackle FTW! Tash made some today. :dr


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich
Spicy korean instant ramen noodles


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

These are both awesome:









I usually pile on a whole bunch of fresh (very rotten!) kimchi with the bowl and it's absolutely delicious!

Also, I can often be found cutting a slice of cheese and microwaving it until it's all melted and then I eat it with a fork. It's a great snack to have before heading off to bed.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Home made pork crackle FTW! Tash made some today. :dr


 MMMMMMM


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Sundays are always very busy for us, and we usually don't get home from church until about 7pm, so dinner needs to be easy and fast! Last night I microwaves some Tyson steak fingers and made patty melts with them, it was amazing! My wife about lost her mind over it


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Kraft Mac & Cheese in the blue box.. you can catch them once in awhile at 10 for a dollar.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Hot dogs and beer, any hot dog any beer always works great.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> Can't go wrong with the Kraft Mac & Cheese. Love that stuff. If I'm feeling really exotic I'll slice up a hot dog, pan fry it and then mix that into the Mac & cheese. This was a staple during my college years.


Plus 1 on the Kraft Mac n Cheese. I like to throw in a can of Tuna and a few crushed Ritz crackers....


----------

